# Finding work in hk/opportunities



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm wondering how difficult or what opportunities will be easy to access for a job in hong kong. I am ideally looking for an entry/ graduate position/ junior position and am educated to a masters level, a native English speaker with fluent conversational Chinese Cantonese language skills (Chinese brought up overseas). Ive done a bit of research online but I'm just concerned of what I could potentially go for in a business role with not really having a good Chinese writing/ reading ability. Accommodation wouldn't really be a matter as I have relatives in Hk and ive been to hk quite a few times so i have a bit of insight of what it can be to live there. Seems a lot of positions require years of experience before hand... In which i lack from being a fresh graduate. Or have job ad posts from a while back.. Any particular websites to check out? Any comments or advice?

I know I have the potential option of teaching English, which is like a backup choice.. (completed a TEFL online course and will be undertaking some experience shortly). But ideally I want to make use of my business degrees. I'm thinking more of a long term strategy in trying to move to Hk.


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi there, as you already aware that reaching English is one of the easiest option for you to have in Hong Kong, even become a private Englsih tutor would be ideal to gain experience. In HK, if you would like to teach in school, you have to have Teacher Diploma, which is a one year full time course in a university. In term of using your bussiness degree, Hum....it is a bit hard for you as you are fresh out of college with little experience. Hong Kong is not as open as people usually think(recuirting non-chinese), expecially you don't read and write chinese well. Same as everywhere in the world, experience play an important role in job hunting, therefore I will advise you to use you best tool---English language, to gain experience first, then move on!


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers for your input I will see and try and gain more insight when I'm in hong kong for a few weeks time  can't wait! What's your background like? Are you working locally in Hk already?


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

gg_bubbles said:


> Cheers for your input I will see and try and gain more insight when I'm in hong kong for a few weeks time  can't wait! What's your background like? Are you working locally in Hk already?


I am from HK and now live in the UK, so I know HK, that's why:clap2:


----------

